#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη καθ' ύψος-σιδέρωμα

## sundance

υφισταμενο με υποστυλωματα 6Φ16.

 η προσθηκη οροφου απαιτει 8Φ18. (τυχαια νουμερα)

 1. σε ολα τα σιδερα της προσθηκης θα πρεπει να ανοιχτουν τρυπες και να μπει ρητινη ή αρκει το δεσιμο με τις αναμονες (~70cm)?

2. αυτα τα επιπλεον 2 σιδερα πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν εν επαφει με τον  υπαρχοντα οπλισμο ή απλως διανοιγω οπη και τοποθετω ρητινη, χωρις  γειτνιαση/δεσιμο με τον υπαρχοντα οπλισμο?? τι μηκος οπης απαιτειται?

----------


## Xάρης

Η ανάλυση της προσθήκης έγινε με ΕΚΩΣ2000-ΕΑΚ2000;
Με τι q;

Τα 70cm της μάτισης είναι λίγα για Φ18. Θα πρέπει να κάνεις και συγκόλληση (αν γίνεται).
Αν υπάρχει το ελάχιστο μήκος των αναμονών και μπορείς να παραθέσεις ή/και να συγκολλήσεις τους οπλισμούς γιατί να ανοίξεις οπές;
Η διάνοιξη οπών σε κόμβους όπου διέρχονται τόσα σίδερα στύλων και δοκών δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. Ειδικά αν είναι να γίνει σε μεγάλο βάθος. Το μήκος των οπών καθορίζεται από την ρητίνη, την ποιότητα του σκυροδέματος, τη διάμετρο της ράβδου κι άλλους παράγοντες (βλ. σχετική βιβλιογραφία ή τα εγχειρίδια της HILTI και της Fischer).

Τα 2 επιπλέον σίδερα καλό είναι να τα αποφύγεις. Αν δεν τα αποφύγεις τότε πώς εννοείς να τα δέσεις με τον υπάρχοντα οπλισμό; Να έχεις δυο Φ18 ενωμένα τα οποία από κάτω θα έχουν 1Φ16; Αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται. Κάθε ράβδος πρέπει να απέχει από την άλλη συγκεκριμένη ελάχιστη απόσταση. Σε επαφή τοποθετούνται μόνο στις ματίσεις. Εκτός εάν μιλούμε για δέσμες ράβδων αλλά τότε έχουμε ειδική αντιμετώπιση και σ' άλλα θέματα (βλ. §17.12 ΕΚΩΣ 2000). 

Ο παραπάνω οπλισμός στη βάση της προσθήκης θεωρώ ότι σημαίνει πως πρέπει να κάνουμε μανδύα στο από κάτω τουλάχιστον υποστύλωμα.

----------


## sundance

για c20/25, φ18 περιπου ποσο βαθος πρεπει να εχει η οπη? θελω μια ταξη μεγεθους και φυσικα κανενα ιστοτοπο για να ψαχτω.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα δεδομένα αυτά δεν φτάνουν.
Κατέβασε το δωρεάν πρόγραμμα Profis της HILTI.

Δες *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## sundance

παντως αποτι εχω δει απαιτειται ρητινη στην οπη καθως και ρητινη αναμεμιγμενη με τσιμεντο στη διεπιφανεια παλαιου-νεου μπετον.

επειδη οι αναμονες σε καποια υποστυλωματα ειναι μολις 30-40εκ, μπορω να κανω κατι για να αποφυγω την αγκυρωση των Φ18?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν απαιτείται ρητίνη αν τελικά ανοίξεις οπές για να αγκυρώσεις τον νέο οπλισμό. Πώς αλλιώς θα γινόταν άλλωστε; Πώς θα γίνονταν ένα οπλισμός και σκυρόδεμα;
Το ζητούμενο είναι να μην ανοίξεις οπές!

Όταν έχεις κοντές αναμονές κοιτάζεις να συγκολλήσεις παλιούς και νέους οπλισμούς (αν είναι εφικτό) αντί να ανοίξεις οπές.

Ρητίνη στην διεπιφάνεια δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.
Περισσότερα όμως στο "Σ*υστάσεις για προσεισμικές και μετασεισμικές επεμβάσεις σε κτίρια*" του ΟΑΣΠ.

----------


## sundance

απλα το αναφερω χαρη, προφανως και δεν ειπε καποιος οτι δεν απαιτειται ρητινη.

----------


## sundance

σε συνεχεια της προηγουμενης αναρτησης μου, καλουμαι να επιλεξω αναμεσα σε εμφυτευση οπλισμων και συγκολληση οπλισμων.

με προβληματιζουν 2 σημεια:


*1. εμφυτευση οπλισμων*

σε  γνωστη εποξειδικη ρητινη προτεινεται η αξονικη αποσταση των αγκυριων  πρεπει να ειναι >2h (βαθος οπης) δηλαδη αν τρυπησεις 30εκ, πρεπει να  ειναι 60εκ (!!!!!) και αποσταση απο την ακμη του μπετον >10d δηλαδη  για Φ18 18εκ (!!!!)


*2. συγκολληση οπλισμων*

βασει του ΣΥΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΣΕΙΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΤΙΡΙΑ

Εαν το απαιτούμενο κατά τον Κανονισμό μήκος αλληλεπικαλύψεως δεν διατίθεται, η νέα
ράβδος μπορεί να συγκολληθεί στην παλαιά, υπό τις εξής προϋποθέσεις:
(α) Η παλαιά ράβδος είναι της ίδιας ή μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου απΆ την νέα,
(β) Το όριο διαρροής της παλαιάς ράβδου είναι ίσο ή μεγαλύτερο από εκείνο της νέας ράβδου

τα οποια δεν πληρουνται...


καποια αποψη???

----------


## Xάρης

1. Αν δεν είναι αυτές οι αποστάσεις μειώνεται ο κώνος του σκυροδέματος και η αντίστοιχη αντοχή σε εφελκυσμό. Οι αποστάσεις αυτές είναι για να εκμεταλλευτείς πλήρως τα υλικά σου. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορούν να είναι μικρότερες.

2. Εκείνο που είναι αναγκαίο 100% είναι να είναι συγκολλήσιμοι οι χάλυβες, νέος και παλιός. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι συστάσεις. Δηλαδή μπορείς και να μην τις εφαρμόσεις γιατί δεν είναι κανονισμοί. Για κανονισμούς θα δεις στον ΚΤΧ-2008. Είναι πολύ αναλυτικός.
Σκέψου ότι αν οι συστάσεις αυτές του ΟΑΣΠ ήταν κανονισμοί δεν θα γίνονταν σχεδόν ποτέ συγκολλήσεις!!!
Καθότι οι νέες ράβδοι έχουν όριο διαρροής 500MPa ενώ οι παλιότερες 220ΜPa, 400MPa οι σχετικά νεότερες και μόνο οι σχετικά σύγχρονες έχουν κι αυτές 500MPa. 
Συνεπώς, η (β) σύσταση του ΟΑΣΠ δεν τηρείται.

Άποψή μου:
Αν προκύπτει οπλισμός περισσότερος από τον υφιστάμενο, ξαναβλέπεις τα φορτία σου και το μοντέλο σου μήπως έκανες κάτι λάθος.
Αν όχι τότε έχεις τις εξής επιλογές:
Κάνεις μανδύα στο από κάτω υποστύλωμα.Αλλάζεις το στατικό σου μοντέλο προσθέτοντας τοιχία.Κάνεις την προσθήκη μεταλλική.Υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις πιο πολύπλοκες.

----------


## sundance

αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω, ειναι πως μπορει να κανει κακο μια 'μετρια' συγκολληση. ??

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς "μέτρια" συγκόλληση;
Αν εννοείς όχι καλή, τότε δεν έχεις πετύχει συνέχεια της ράβδου.

----------


## sundance

βοηθαει ομως εστω και λιγο απο το να μην υπαρχει καθολου συγκολληση, αφου καποια συναφεια προσδιδει (???)

----------


## Xάρης

Αρκεί το "κάποια";

----------


## sundance

αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι και μια ατελης συγκολληση να γινει, αυτη κατι επιπλεον συνεισφερει απο το να μην γινει καθολου.

----------


## Xάρης

Σαφώς, καλύτερο από το τίποτα και το "λίγο" που λες, αλλά αυτό δεν αρκεί.
Σαν να μου λες ότι υπολόγισες ένα στύλο να έχει οπλισμό 4Φ20 και εσύ βάζεις 4Φ14.
Συγκρίνεις τα 4Φ14 με το τίποτα και όχι με τα απαιτούμενα από τη διαστασιολόγηση 4Φ20.
Θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος αντιμετώπιση του θέματος.

----------


## sundance

συμφωνουμε!!

----------


## kostassid

Θα μπορούσες να αντιμετωπίσεις και το πρόβλημα από την άλλη του όψη.

Δηλαδή: Αυξηση περίσφυγξης η οποία δρα ευμενέστερα για τις κοντές αναμονές, αυξηση της θλιπτικής αντοχής του σκυροδέματος - η διαφορά στη τιμή είναι της τάξεως 2-3ευρώ/m2 για C20/25-->C25/30 και γιατί όχι C30/37, περιορισμός ρηγματώσεων στο νέο σκυρόδεμα (ινοπλισμένο και σωστή συντήρηση-όχι νερό αλλά αντιεξατμιστηκές μεμβράνες). Για την ηλεκτροσυγγκόληση θα πρέπει να είσαι σίγουρος ότι οι 2 ποιότητες μεταξύ τους είναι συμβατές (ο υφιστάμενος μπορεί να ηλεκτροσυγκολληθεί)  και να αποφύγεις το γαλβανικό φαινόμενο. Επίσης μπορείς να κερδίσεις μερικούς πόντους σκάβοντας το άνω μέρος των υποστυλωματων μέχρι να βρεις τα σίδερα των δοκών, ουτως ή άλλως το άνω μέρος δεν έχει μεγάλη αντοχή. Αυτά.

----------

